# A bit worried about this betta..



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

This is how he spends most of his days, lying on the bottom of the tank. When you drop food in he swims around a bit and he eats it, though slower than the other, and then just kinda hangs there for a moment with all of his fins facing downwards, then goes back to the bottom of the tank. The other, however, is usually around the middle of the tank.
Could this betta be sick?


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

do u no how old he is?


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

well just in case the betta you are worried about is sick, i would remove the other betta and put him in a differnt tank so the sickness doesnt spread.. buut bettas tend to b lazy fish


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

You might try a larger tank. IMHO Bettas need at least 1.5-2 gallons minimum.


----------



## dustin (Apr 23, 2010)

Ghost Knife said:


> You might try a larger tank. IMHO Bettas need at least 1.5-2 gallons minimum.


I would agree with this, a larger tank, heater, and a filter, maybe a sponge filter, will definitely make your bettas more active. I was surprised seeing the difference with my betta. From both the male and female being in small cups at petco to now their own big tanks, the male often swims rapidly around the tank and flares the female also loves swimming, and they are both highly responsive when i come in the room. They are out of view from eachother, so the male just flares I'm guessing because he knows i bring him food


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Tank looks small, even for a betta. I recommend adding a filter mainly, a sponge filter would work. A heater would also be good although room temperature is ok, a heater would make his living better.


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

If that's the tank I'm thinking of, it's not even a 1 gallon. You definitely need a bigger tank and heat it to ~78-82. Add some aquarium salt (following the instructions on the label) and try feeding him a pea.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

ApplePie said:


> If that's the tank I'm thinking of, it's not even a 1 gallon. You definitely need a bigger tank and heat it to ~78-82. Add some aquarium salt (following the instructions on the label) and try feeding him a pea.


Peas are a great idea, I would cghange the water. but peas hold a LOT of ammonia, so once he has let it sink, remove it. my friend has ahd a betta die from a sunken pea left in to long.:-( also, change the water. his tank should be fine, you do not need ot get a new one (in my opinion).

Hope that helps
P.S.: I am a novice, so my advice might not be the greatest


----------

